# UConn vs. Tennessee for the Women's Title



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> The Huskies held off Minnesota 67-58 while the Lady Vols continued their string of miracles with a third consecutive last-second win, beating LSU 52-50.


Surprise, surprise. UConn vs. Tennessee on Tuesday.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I hope that UCONN wins. I hate Tennessee's coach. Last year I catched but this year I wont be able too cause I don't ger ESPN at school.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Rivarly is up in the air! 

This is going to be a hellva game! :yes:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

LETS GO VOLS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> I hope that UCONN wins. I hate Tennessee's coach. Last year I catched but this year I wont be able too cause I don't ger ESPN at school.



I hate the UCONN team. Lets go Vols!!!


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> I hope that UCONN wins. I hate Tennessee's coach.


Seriously, why do you care about this game one way or the other? You say women are lousy at basketball, plus you don't even know who Nancy Lieberman is. You don't like Connecticut's star player, you don't like Tennessee's coach. Why don't you spend your time on something you **do** like?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Connecticut wins.
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncw/ncaatourney04/news/story?id=1777169


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I actually don't feel too bad. Most people didn't think the Lady Vols would be very good this year, so I'm proud of the girls.

At least Diana Taurasi is _finally_ gone. Candace Parker and the other recruits give me some hope for the future. :grinning:


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

Congrats UCONN. With Diana gone, it'll be tough to four-peat. Next year should be wide open.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats UConn for three-peat and becoming the first school in the U.S history to win both Men's and Women's NCAA title same year.


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

It's been a heck of a run for UConn fans, but the "Dianasty" will come to an end now. Tennessee's incoming class looks scary, but we'll see what happens.

It would be great if Minnesota and LSU can keep making noise like they did this year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'll give credit where credit is due. Great game by both teams but the better team won. Congrats to the Huskies. 



OT: Did you guys see how they listed the teams that have had three-peats? Maybe I missed it, but did they have the Boston Celtics on the list? I definitely saw the COMETS!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I really enjoyed New Orleans and the Final Four. I can honestly say I think that is UCONN's last championship for a while which is just fine with me! Tennessee's incoming class is going to be something else! That is why Geno probably started making nice with Pat Summit.


----------

